# Happy Hen House and Goatie Cardboard box fun!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Today we decided to move the chickens from the chicken tractor to a larger hen house. We have a temp fence up, and as soon as they know to go into their house at night we'll take the fence down.

While building the dog kennel, the goats decided to have fun playing in the cardboard boxes.

Inside the 10x6x6 hen house:










Ourside walk about:










My daughter holding a chicken:










You can see the goats on the other side of the chicken fence:










Close up of the side of the hen house:










Happy scratching!










Princess in the background:










Found out how Dolly is getting in and out of the goat pen!










Goat nap, notice Dolly on the WRONG side of the fence!










My how they love cardboard boxes!










Cardboard fun!










This is MY box:










No it's MY box!










What is all this stuff?










GET OUT of my box!










That's all. The hens are happy, the goats got extra attention today and we had fun building a hen house!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Those are great pics! Thanks for the smiles


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Really nice clear photos-- Good Job! Nice to see photos where the goats are not all shadowed and hard to see! They do seem to enjoy the cardboard. I may have to try something like that for my guys.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Seeing the pix of the goats in the boxes, I'm more convinced than ever that goats are somehow related to cats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Great pictures !!!
Love how sneaky Dolly is , lol
Goats are so funny , they know enough to sneak back where they supposed to be when they see their momma coming, lolol
They sure love those boxes ! I think my girls would try to eat it them first , they lay in them , lol. I would love to see one of the goats laying in one of those cardboard boxes on a hill , lolol. Now that would be freakn hysterical.....
Bet they would love it !!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love to see chickens happy 
Why is it so relaxing to watch chickens happily scratching away making their little noises.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice photos. Thanks for sharing. I love to listen to chickens talk and sing. Mine are always doing this and it is so relaxing.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The hens were nice and snuggly this morning when we let them out of their house.


----------



## jillb05 (Nov 9, 2012)

Love the pictures  I hope to get chickens soon.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a lamancha boer cross doe that will eat cardboard :O


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Hahaha!! That's so funny!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

They're on a boat!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> They're on a boat!


I had to say that like the SNL song. Haha


----------

